# The Double Dodo discount code



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Google Checkout have now put a discount coupon system into the checkout process, so I thought I would try it out with an offer for the Detailing World people.

So I had a think and came up with *"The Double Dodo"*. A layer of hard wax, with a layer of soft wax on top, surface prepped with Lime Prime before hand and that should make a fantastic finish. I reckon a great Chrimbo prezzie too, I know I would like it instead of the piles of Autoglym cleaning kits I usually get. 

*The offer:*
2 x Dodo Waxes of your choice. 
1 x Bottle of Lime Prime.
FREE UK delivery. 
There will also be a FREE gift in each parcel.
£70.00

Offer ends Sunday 11th November at 23:59

*The coupon code:*
doubledodo

*To Order:*
Add your choice of Dodo waxes to your cart here.
Add your Lime Prime to your cart here.
You can add anything else you want too.
Click the "Checkout" button.
Check your order and click the "Google Checkout" button.
Enter your card details or login to your account.
Enter the coupon code above in to the "Use a coupon" box and click the "Apply" button, it will then take off £8.50
Confirm the order.
Sit and wait by the letter box for the parcel to come. :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Blood hell! That's a great offer.


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Great deal matey, shame I got my Lime and Purple from you the other week so it'll be a while before i need to replen
AC:buffer:


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

You are tempting me to become skint!!!!!!!!!!:doublesho :doublesho  :lol: :lol:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

that's a great deal! Id have got that, but I've just got a iPhone, so am broke for a bit!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That's a great offer Ben! :thumb:

Good luck with it.  

Alan W


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Order just placed - that makes five Dodo Juice waxes in the collection


----------



## bullit (May 11, 2007)

does sound good. is the free gift another dodo?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

top offer Ben!


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

Excellent, how long is this offer running for?


----------



## Phill J (May 1, 2007)

Ben you have pm
Phill


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

excellent, been looking out for some good dodo combo deals, going to order this :thumb:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Roman said:


> Excellent, how long is this offer running for?


Just for this weekend Roman. The way the orders are coming there will be nothing left by then anyway.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Thanks to Phill (Megane230F1) for discovering a slight faux pas in my coupon calculation. If you order a Rain Forest Rub or a Hard Candy the order value doesn't total enough to trigger the code. If anyone else hits that problem, just pm me and I'll sort you out or add somehting else to your cart and you'll go over the trigger value.


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

Damn, I don't have £70 spare at the moment , well hopefully next time.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the orders people. :thumb: 

If the wax you are after is out of stock (which some of them are now due the many orders last night and today!), you can still order and I'll send it on later next week when some new stock arrives.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I managed to resist a bargain BoS at the NEC today, but not sure if I can resist this as well on the same day :wall:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I managed to resist a bargain BoS at the NEC today, but not sure if I can resist this as well on the same day :wall:


what was on there then?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> what was on there then?


Classic Car show - SV had an official stand there, and one of the sales guys kindly offered me a nice discount if bought BoS. It was quite funny as they were trying to push Destiny onto people who had no idea about waxing/detailing and didnt even have the first idea how to buff off the wax they were putting on the show car.... :lol:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Whats Destiny? Do you mean Divine? Would be surprised if they sold much of that to the general public at £1280!


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Don't forget this deal is finishing tonight, I don't want anyone to miss out! If the wax or waxes you want are not in stock you can still order and get this deal, I'll get them sent out as soon as new stock arrives next week.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Envy said:


> Whats Destiny? Do you mean Divine? Would be surprised if they sold much of that to the general public at £1280!


thats what I meant - they were trying like crazy yesterday :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

what are the recommended hard waxes for dark silver/pewter colour and a dark red pearl?


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> what are the recommended hard waxes for dark silver/pewter colour


for a dark silver/pewter it is only a question of whether you are a hard or a soft wax kind of lover. if you want to cover you car in lovwely hardness i would recommend the Blue Velvet, or the soft best seller; Purple Haze.



Bigpikle said:


> and a dark red pearl?


dark red pearl? in my opinion you could easily use the same waxes, however, i love the results of the Hard Candy on the reds and the Orange Crush has never let me down in the soft wax department.

PLUS - currently i am enjoying a few pints in a bar called the TB (travelling bar) in barcelona with free internet access [i was told to add this by the owner of the bar that informed me there might be free booze in it for the free marketing]


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks - had my eye on the Blue Velvet for the red one, so if you think it will serve both then all the better :thumb:

enjoy Barca - one of my fave cities for tapas and watching the world go by with a cold beer. Hopefully back fairly soon myself


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> what are the recommended hard waxes for dark silver/pewter colour and a dark red pearl?


If you going for the double, then Blue Velvet and Purple Haze would do both nicely.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

theDodo said:


> PLUS - currently i am enjoying a few pints in a bar called the TB (travelling bar) in barcelona with free internet access [i was told to add this by the owner of the bar that informed me there might be free booze in it for the free marketing]


Hey PJ. :wave: Tell the owner that I will definitely be visiting his premises next time I visit Barcelona, so that must be worth a free beer. :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've placed an order - too good to miss. :thumb: 

Been looking to get some Dodo waxes for a while and I'd put them on my list for Santa - so hopefully they won't cost me anything! Only trouble being I won't be able to use them until after Xmas


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Blueberry said:


> I've placed an order - too good to miss. :thumb:
> 
> Been looking to get some Dodo waxes for a while and I'd put them on my list for Santa - so hopefully they won't cost me anything! Only trouble being I won't be able to use them until after Xmas


Thanks. I'm sure you could sneak a little look and a sniff. :thumb:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Okay, offer is now closed. Thanks to everyone who ordered. My shelves have been stripped bare. There are going to be a lot of freshly juiced cars about in the next couple of weeks, unless you're gonna have to wait 'til chrimbo


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Got my order in late last night before it ran out. Was jsut the excuse i was looking for to get some Dodo goodness. Also ordered a new wash mit as my current one is going a bit bald.

Thanks for the offer rubbishboys!!


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Bugger....Just seen this...teach me to only access the net at my lunch at work..


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks Ben, already received my order today and thanks for the free gift, can't wait to try the dodo!


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

I have managed to resist this time.....


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

SamurI said:


> Got my order in late last night before it ran out. Was jsut the excuse i was looking for to get some Dodo goodness. Also ordered a new wash mit as my current one is going a bit bald.
> 
> Thanks for the offer rubbishboys!!


Thanks for ordering. :thumb:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Slick 77 said:


> thanks Ben, already received my order today and thanks for the free gift, can't wait to try the dodo!


Great stuff Slick. Glad it arrived safely and promptly. :thumb:


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

Aww [email protected] p.. .never noticed this


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

New stock has arrived so all orders for Double Dodo's that were waiting for waxes have been sent this morning. :thumb:


----------



## 2548 (Jul 19, 2006)

rubbishboy said:


> New stock has arrived so all orders for Double Dodo's that were waiting for waxes have been sent this morning. :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## Phill J (May 1, 2007)

Just collected mine from post office this morning, been there since tuesday but couldnt collect till today due to work. Top offer and thanks for the free gift Ben, exactly what I needed, great. 
Glad I've just took 8 days of work..............Wax on...............wax off.................wax on.....wax off.
Cant wait for your next offer.
:thumb: 
Kind regards Phill from you know where!!!!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

<<<<< waits for repeat offer


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Megane230F1 said:


> Just collected mine from post office this morning, been there since tuesday but couldnt collect till today due to work. Top offer and thanks for the free gift Ben, exactly what I needed, great.
> Glad I've just took 8 days of work..............Wax on...............wax off.................wax on.....wax off.
> Cant wait for your next offer.
> :thumb:
> Kind regards Phill from you know where!!!!


Glad it all arrived safely Phill. :thumb:

8 days waxing? I think you may need some more.


----------

